# Need some stuff Casted.



## therichinc (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a lot of Burl from different species, that I need casted. I will pay or trade whatever is better for you. Let me know what you can do, and if you have any examples. I will not be selling them, I am a knifemaker so they will get used pretty fast.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 16, 2017)

Let's see some of them knives!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 16, 2017)

@Sprung does amazing stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 16, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Sprung does amazing stuff.



Thanks for the kind words, Don. But, sorry, I don't do casting - only stabilizing/dyeing.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## therichinc (Feb 16, 2017)

@Jim Beam I posted some in the knifemaking section earlier. Here area few just for shiggles...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah I saw those other pics @therichinc , your knives are fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 16, 2017)

@therichinc your knives are awesome. Love the ladder damascus patterns and the handle scrimshaw on the first knife. 

I made a billet yesterday of W's with a ladder pattern. Looking forward to unveiling it later today.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 16, 2017)

@Schroedc

You cast don't you Colin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 16, 2017)

Tony said:


> @Schroedc
> 
> You cast don't you Colin?



Not like that no, I pretty much do tube in casting with clear resin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## therichinc (Feb 16, 2017)

Foot Patrol said:


> @therichinc your knives are awesome. Love the ladder damascus patterns and the handle scrimshaw on the first knife.
> 
> I made a billet yesterday of W's with a ladder pattern. Looking forward to unveiling it later today.



Sup @Foot Patrol - long time no see. Next time your in town you will have to come check out the new shop. We have 3000 sq ft of playroom now haha. We are right off 69s headed toward huntington about 4 miles from the loop.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 16, 2017)

therichinc said:


> Sup @Foot Patrol - long time no see. Next time your in town you will have to come check out the new shop. We have 3000 sq ft of playroom now haha. We are right off 69s headed toward huntington about 4 miles from the loop.



Plan to be in the area the weekend of February 25th. Will stop by.


----------



## therichinc (Feb 16, 2017)

@Foot Patrol - sounds good bud. Dad will be here Saturday for sure. I am fishing the Costa Event on Rayburn so I will be on the lake all this weekend and all next week getting ready. We may be at the shop sunday though. Do you still have dads number?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 16, 2017)

@therichinc I have his business card in the Truck so will use that number to let him know I will be stopping by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

